# for grace



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

found my big african black pede grace dead 2day was gutted not sure wot age she was when i got her but no less a shock hate loosin any of my bugs


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry to hear dat


----------



## eli_bug (Oct 11, 2005)

cheers rob no its just a pede but when u luv em....


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss. Its always hard when one of yur pets die.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

sad news eli.....


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

gutted bud


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)




----------

